# Happy Birthday Michael Turner



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 10, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 02-10-2010:

-Michael Turner (born in 1977, Age: 33)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ne Oublie (Feb 10, 2010)

Have a great day, Michael!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 10, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## A.J. (Feb 10, 2010)

Happy birthday, Michael!


----------



## baron (Feb 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andres (Feb 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday brother!


----------



## Mindaboo (Feb 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Curt (Feb 10, 2010)

happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Berean (Feb 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Michael!


----------



## coramdeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday 2 you.


----------



## Claudiu (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats cool.  We have the same bday. 
Happy Birthday to you too.


----------



## Michael (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks ya'll!



Claudiu said:


> Thats cool.  We have the same bday.


I always thought there was a touch of genius in your posts Claudiu. Now I know why! Happy Birthday my friend!!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Feb 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday to both of you. May you continue to be blessed. Hope you both had a wonderful day.


----------



## dudley (Feb 11, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday Michael, I did not see this post till after midnight. I hope your birthday was an enjoyable day.


----------

